# Towing A 250Rs With A 2010 Titan



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, we are looking at buying an 2011 Outback 250rs . My TV is a 2010 Nissan Titan . The maximum hitch weight is 910 lbs. What do you guys think ? The trailer looks great!

Truck features:

Wheel base: 139.8 in. 
Maximum towing capacity: 9300 lbs. 
Maximum payload: 1900 lbs. 
Gross weight: 7211 lbs. 
Curb weight: 5311 lbs.


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

fkiop said:


> Hi, we are looking at buying an 2011 Outback 250rs . My TV is a 2010 Nissan Titan . The maximum hitch weight is 910 lbs. What do you guys think ? The trailer looks great!
> 
> Truck features:
> 
> ...


We tow our 2010 210RS with a 2004 Titan. I love the truck and feel it does fine towing a trailer of this size. You are looking at a slightly larger trailer than us but the 2010 Titan has a bit more power and much better brakes than my 2004. You should be fine.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

The Titan is a strong truck with a high payload compared to other half tons. You should be fine. The 250RS is an awesome camper. Good choice.


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

Lakewood said:


> Hi, we are looking at buying an 2011 Outback 250rs . My TV is a 2010 Nissan Titan . The maximum hitch weight is 910 lbs. What do you guys think ? The trailer looks great!
> 
> Truck features:
> 
> ...


We tow our 2010 210RS with a 2004 Titan. I love the truck and feel it does fine towing a trailer of this size. You are looking at a slightly larger trailer than us but the 2010 Titan has a bit more power and much better brakes than my 2004. You should be fine.
[/quote]


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you guys


----------



## rizzo1317 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a 2008 Nissan Titan KC 2WD longbed. Our trailer is a 2009 Outback 290RLS. The trailer is 33' ft long and has a dry-weight of 6900lbs. I do have a Prodigy brake controller for the trailer and Roadmaster Active Suspension (RAS) kit for the Titan for the additional weight for the trailer as well as a Equalizer weight distribution kit for the additional weight and sway for the trailer. Our Titan pulls the trailer without any trouble as we live in Florida which is relatively flat. Your truck has the power to pull the trailer but you might want to look into getting a RAS kit or airbags for your truck they really do help when it comes to towing a trailer with a 1/2 ton truck. Good luck and enjoy your new trailer.


fkiop said:


> thank you guys


----------

